# Fish at bottom of tank, acting strange, gasping for air



## xvarvarax (Nov 6, 2011)

I recently bought two Bettas at the local Petsmart. Both Betas seemed fine for the first week and a half. *both are separated both are male* For the past week, my blue betta has been acting wierd, laying at the bottom of the tank. I didn't think much of it since I heard they do that to go to sleep. But now he's stopped eating, Ive tried to crush the pellets and feed him that way. He was up for it, but didn't eat alot. He'll eat a pellet and spit it back out and continuously try this and then eventually gives up. He comes up to the surface to eat. The past two days he's been laying on either side at the bottom, making me panic ALOT:shock:. I've put BettaSafe in the water to see if the tap water was not pure enough. He wont respond when I'm near him anymore and now he's just vomiting up the pellets. HELP please!!!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Do a 100% water change as soon as you can. Mix up 1 tsp/gal epsom salt (No scents or colors) and add it to the new water, then treat it. Acclimate your boy to the water temperature and water chemistry by floating him in his tank and adding some tank water every 5-10 minutes (Be sure to dump some of the cup water each time). you'll want to have the water level 3-4 inches to make it easier for him to get to the surface.

After about 20-30 minutes he should be properly acclimated. Add his gently to the tank and watch him very closely.


----------



## xvarvarax (Nov 6, 2011)

ok I have a half gallon tank. I'll try the epsom salt. and just put him in a little bag of plastic cup to keep him floating? and thank you! I hope this helps him.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

A cup would be easiest just to make sure he doesn't get squished.


----------

